# lo cambio a problemas al emerge -uavDN world (Cerrado)

## jkredd

hola que tal 

stoy actuaizando mi maq. y no he podido emerger cairo me manda a este error

 * Messages for package x11-libs/cairo-1.5.18:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/cairo-1.5.18 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2617:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--enable-xlib' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--disable-directfb' '--disable-svg' '--disable-glitz' '--enable-xlib-xrender' '--disable-test-surfaces' '--enable-pdf' '--enable-png' '--enable-freetype'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.5.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.5.18/temp/environment'.

 *

lo he intentado todo poniendo y quitando  xlib png freetype y nada me marca este error

[b]pues resulta que no nada mas es el cairo si no algunos paquetes entre ellos pam, kdm, mozilla, y muchos mas

que es ??

que pasa ??

que estoy haciendo mal ??

he leido que se tiene que poner uno CHOST  livianas para que se instale, que en ves de tener mmx se ponga i686... pero por que en la instalacion inicial fue de lujo y ahora en la actualizacion todo falla si este es el caso.....

me podrian ayudar

esto es algo frustrante !!!! ya que todo empezo al querer poner mi atheros a volar e hicieron un post de tener el kernel actualizado y eso hice y sorpresa no se instalo ya de paso quise actaulizar todo y zas, me fui quedando sin firefox, sin kde, sin sonido, video y demas  y tuve que recurrir a plantear esto en una windows 

Solicito su ayuda pliz !!Last edited by jkredd on Tue Apr 08, 2008 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

error completo pls, asi no sabemos que esá pasando.

saluetes

----------

## jkredd

bueno uno de ellos ya lo puse arriba de cairo

otro de kdelibs

checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!

For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.

Make sure that you have compiled Qt with thread support!

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r1/work/kdelibs-3.5.9/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4165:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2845:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 2965:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'all' 'myconf'

 *             environment, line 2952:  Called econf 'configure' 'make' '--with-distribution=Gentoo' '--disable-fast-malloc' '--with-libart' '--with-libidn' '--with-ssl' '--without-hspell' '--disable-libfam' '--enable-dnotify' '--with-acl' '--with-alsa' '--without-arts' '--enable-cups' '--without-gssapi' '--without-tiff' '--without-jasper' '--without-openexr' '--with-utempter' '--without-lua' '--enable-sendfile' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-aspell' '--enable-dnssd' '--with-rgbfile=/usr/share/X11/rgb.txt' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4165:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2845:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 2965:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'all' 'samyconf'

 *             environment, line 2952:  Called econf 'configure' 'make' '--with-distribution=Gentoo' '--disable-fast-malloc' '--with-libart' '--with-libidn' '--with-ssl' '--without-hspell' '--disable-libfam' '--enable-dnotify' '--with-acl' '--with-alsa' '--without-arts' '--enable-cups' '--without-gssapi' '--without-tiff' '--without-jasper' '--without-openexr' '--with-utempter' '--without-lua' '--enable-sendfile' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-aspell' '--enable-dnssd' '--with-rgbfile=/usr/share/X11/rgb.txt' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r1/temp/environment'.

y asi pasa en muchos o en casi todos

----------

## ekz

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!

 

Eso es lo que te pedía gringo, todo lo demás son adornos que no entregan ninguna información.

Tal como dice el error, hay un problema con Qt, lo tienes instalado? Para cairo seguramente sea otra la causa, ya que cairo no depende de Qt.

También prueba ejecutando revdep-rebuild

Saludos

----------

## achaw

Estara nuestro amigo expat dando vueltas?  :Wink: 

En cuanto al primer error, como te dicen nuestros compañeros, postealo completo, ya que no nos dice nada. en cuanto al segunto ekz ya lo dijo todo.

Saludos

----------

## jkredd

Ok... entiendo lo que dicen

Pero es en todos los paquete KDE kaffeine todos marcan algun tipo de error cuando le doy emerge -avuDN world

Seran la QT, GCC que es??

y aun tengo 65 paquetes que actualizar y cada uno no da

Al dar revdep-rebuild sale que la libreria libexpat.so esta rota en todos los paquetes de kde, al tratar de emerger estos paquete sigue con los mismos problemas

----------

## sefirotsama

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> Al dar revdep-rebuild sale que la libreria libexpat.so esta rota en todos los paquetes de kde, al tratar de emerger estos paquete sigue con los mismos problemas

 

Usa la opción buscar en el foro (o en google) y pon expat. El problema no es muy muy complejo pero sí pesado, ya hay muchísimos hilos con ese problema. Seguramente hatas de recompilar casi todo tu sistema.

----------

## jkredd

Efectivamente 

Se ha reinstalado todo el sistema de pie a cabeza

el unico problema fue con kdm que no se dejaba pillar hasta que busque por toda la red este error

error: xmkmf/imake

y bueno busque y busque y no encontre hasta que hace un momento decidi buscar en el overlay los paquetes

make

imake

y oohh   :Shocked:  sorpresa si estaban y estaban instalados y aparecian como [R]

pero al dar re-emerger estos 2 paquetes resulta que bajo el paquete lo puso en el overlay  y se puso a compilar como loco 

ahora parece que ya esta funcionando de nuevo el emerge -avuDN world y en cuanto termine dare un revdep-rebuild para ver que se rompio de tanto darle a la actualizacion

De nuevo gracias y dejo este dato por si tiene alguien el mismo problema 

Salu2  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sefirotsama

No creo que lo del overlay sea muy bueno, pero... animo, xD

----------

